# List of WWE Diva's/women that have breast implants and don't (Current)



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

Imma just say Charlottes breast are:

Pretty damn good.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Fake:
Emma
Lana
Mickie James (She's technically back)
Alexa Bliss

Implants are actually still the norm it appears. Garcia left months ago btw.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Natural

Carmella
Foxy

Fake

Eva Marie
Tamina

Unsure

Naomi

On a side note there is a lot of speculation that Sasha had a minor enhancement work done, she has grown a little since her debut on NxT.


----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

Not sure on Carmella. leaning fake


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

To be fair Carmella had the same tits as a Laker girl, she just didn't have as flat a stomach. She has been trying to cut stomach fat since NXT as she advertises a diet product. 

Also, Billie Kay left off tv for months because she got implants


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Emma, Lana and Billie Kay all have enhancements as well.

This is why I dont get the hate towards fakies as of late, especially Nikki. When fakies are so damn common in pro wrestling even today.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Nothing wrong with fake breasts if they look good. :yum:


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Carmella,Bliss,Emma,Lana,I think maybe Brie,Sasha has them for sure,Paige may,pretty sure Becky does
Also Maryse has the perfect big implants because we know they are fake but they still look somewhat organic (of course Bliss has the best (small ones) IMO.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

I dont think Becky has implants...


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Pretty sure Becky is the only one of the 4 horsewomen who doesn't have implants. Alexa's are fake, Naomi's are real.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

This thread is seriously lacking pictures 









Those look fake to me but I might be wrong (and I damn hope I am)


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

nyelator said:


> Carmella,Bliss,Emma,Lana,I think maybe Brie,Sasha has them for sure,Paige may,pretty sure Becky does
> Also Maryse has the perfect big implants because we know they are fake but they still look somewhat organic (of course Bliss has the best (small ones) IMO.












:rusev :cena :sodone


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not enough pictures


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Jericho's List said:


> This thread is seriously lacking pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently real and there's a rumour that she's actually had them reduced


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Dibil13 said:


> there's a rumour that she's actually had them reduced


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

Rated R Maryse said:


> Emma, Lana and Billie Kay all have enhancements as well.
> 
> This is why I dont get the hate towards fakies as of late, especially Nikki. When fakies are so damn common in pro wrestling even today.


Does Lana have fake boobs, they look big but they still look natural ?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Jericho's List said:


> Those look fake to me but I might be wrong (and I damn hope I am)


I don't know about the validity of this site but it says she's a 36E Natural - http://www.boobpedia.com/boobs/Alicia_Fox


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

Gift Of Jericho said:


> Does Lana have fake boobs, they look big but they still look natural ?


Recently got them done.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Boopedia has been linked :homer


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

InsipidTazz said:


> Recently got them done.


Shame, she had a great pair.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> Unsure
> 
> Naomi


*
They're real. You can tell by how they jiggle when she moves:*












> On a side note there is a lot of speculation that Sasha had a minor enhancement work done, she has grown a little since her debut on NxT.


*No enhancement work. Her outfits are just designed to squeeze her breasts together for effect:*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Alicia has some surprisingly epic boobs, she just never shows them off.



Gift Of Jericho said:


> Does Lana have fake boobs, they look big but they still look natural ?


She got them done pretty recently I think.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

Dibil13 said:


> Apparently real and there's a rumour that she's actually had them reduced


:goldberg2:delrio:CENA:sodone


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Very surprised that Summer's on the list. & Carmella definitely is natural.


----------



## Tike2288 (Dec 3, 2019)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> So feel free to add to this list. But i'm going to mark down the ones who i'm fairly certain who have breast implants and who don't. Correct me if I'm wrong. Oh and we are listing current women that are in the WWE.
> 
> *Have Breast Implants*
> 
> ...


Alexa Bliss are fake


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Paige had hers done recently.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Imma just say Charlottes breast are:
> 
> Pretty damn good.


You have seen her lopsided private photos have you.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

the44boz said:


> You have seen her lopsided private photos have you.


I might have, now that I look at it, yeah they were pretty lopsided but boobs are boobs and so it is what it is.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> I might have, now that I look at it, yeah they were pretty lopsided but boobs are boobs and so it is what it is.


If you're gonna pay for them then you should have them done right.


----------

